# All fabricated Rider-ericsson hot air pumping engine



## modelman1838 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all I thought i would try and post you a picture of my latest engine, rider-ericsson hot air pumping engine















Edit by Lazylathe and Dsquire


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Model man!

Looks great!!! 
How about a video of it running??

I will fix your post quick!
Got to be careful of the brackets! ;D
Andrew

_Edit: 
Thanks for the fix LazyLathe.
Fix moved to above post of modelman1838 by Dsquire_


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 16, 2011)

Modelman,

A very nice clean looking engine you have made there, a real credit to you.

Can anyone tell me where to buy plans for this exact engine and pump system, or one very close to it? 

I have a very long term project that requires a self fired ornate type of engine such as this, to circulate water through another engine.


John


----------



## Nickle (Oct 16, 2011)

Modelman, 

What a lovely build. You have done a great job of that engine. I would love to make something similar when my skills catch up with my ambitions a little.


John,

I believe there is something similar outlined in ET Westburies A Practical Treatise on Hot Air Engines. I will check it over when I get home.

Edit: No it isnt.... the one described in that text is a henrici style engine. I see wood guy has provided the correct source for the plans, I'll be hunting down a set as well I think.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## ShedBoy (Oct 16, 2011)

:bow: :bow: :bow:
Nice engine you have there! as it is the latest what are some of the previous ones?
Brock


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## awJCKDup (Oct 16, 2011)

Very Nice Modelman, 
I have been considering fabricating this very engine myself. I would be very interested, as I am sure the rest of us would be, if you could post some build pictures, and a video of it running. Truly top quality work ---I love it!!

John


----------



## kjk (Oct 16, 2011)

This engine can be found in Steam and Stirling Engines you can build Volume 1. It includes plans for fabricating the firebox from sheet metal.


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice Engine.

Bogs ME also recently ran a series on building a very similar engine, probably a bit smaller judging by the photos. I saw it running at the Guildford show and it was a nice smooth runner on ceramic burner about the size of a cube of sugar.

J


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Woodguy,

I have just been thru my book and found the plans. It doesn't look like there is much there to scare me off making one.


John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 17, 2011)

you mention this is all fabricated, I know the original plans in S&S book one is based on castings. can you show photos of some of the more interesting fabrication or even the boring ones for that matter. 
Tin


----------



## compspecial (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship! I look forward to see it running,Modelman.
             Stew


----------



## danstir (Oct 17, 2011)

Great engine. And it has an authentic look to it like it was made from castings.


----------



## fcheslop (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice model its another on my to build list.Thanks for the pics
best wishes frazer


----------



## portlandron (Oct 17, 2011)

Link to casting kits for this engine
http://www.myersengines.com/


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 17, 2011)

Very Nice. I like your choices in polished metal and paint. 

--ShopShoe


----------

